# New AJ video!!! (Pensacola fl-state waters)



## SouthernRoots (Feb 26, 2015)

This was my first dive back in the water comming off ACL surgery (keep in mind when you see the long/rushed shots) I was still trying to get the feel for the water but all in all it turned out to be a good day. Hope you enjoy http://youtu.be/KXxmTPQOKRo


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice shooting, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

That was awesome! I have to try this sometime. It looks like an amazing experience, and a nice dinner afterwards as well.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool...wish I would have taken up freediving when I was younger.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Very cool...wish I would have taken up freediving when I was younger.


Did they have diving back then?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice -- done that to snapper but not AJ's off the beach...


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

What kind of mount did you have for your camera


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

Octomask Mask with Built-In Go-Pro Camera Attachment
$79.00 on Amazon


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Great video.


----------

